# Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming Wärmeleitpads



## rottischmuser (13. April 2019)

*Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming Wärmeleitpads*

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand sagen, welche Stärke die Wärmeleitpads einer Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 GAMING haben? Möchte meine gerne auf den Kraken G12 Adapter umbauen und die entsprechenden Pads gleich mitbestellen. Hoffe auf eure Hilfe.


----------



## Nacer (14. April 2019)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming Wärmeleitpads*

Wo sollen die pads denn hin? Wenn du den OEM Kühler demontierst haben die pads keinen Nutzen mehr. Die kraken g12 hat keinen Kühler... Nur ein Montierten Lüfter. Da werden nur die Spannungswandler gekühlt mit dem Fan. Hier braucht es keine Wärmeleitpads...
Diese Pads sind dazu da um Wärme auf einen Kühlkörper abzuleiten, selber haben sie ohne Kontakt zu einem Kühlkörper keine Kühlende Wirkung. 

Also, vielleicht kannst du uns ja mal näher beschreiben was du vor hast.?

LG


----------

